# single in 30 day



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes worken on the disalution. anyone know a lady interested in a 42 yearld,balding,guy indebet up to his ass that can't spell?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well the old timers here have been thour this with me from the start. bottom line she started to workin an area where 20 men a day started to hit up on her.from there it snowballed.so sone she can stop teling people "jims,just my friend" and tell them the truth. not that anyone can't tel tehe only person that beleives thast is herself.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Single in 30 days sounds like a good book title.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i would prefer a porn film starring me !


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Or a film. Maybe we could get Josh Hartnet to grow a mustache and play feldy in the feature.  

Seriously though, I know all about that "we're just friends" thing. 9.9 times out of 10 that is the biggest crock. In fact, it's right up there with "This place has great benefits," "The check is in the mail," "KIA is a good car," "I will NEVER hurt/cheat on you," and one that is strictly limited to managers/bosses of any company "We give out frequent raises and the potential to go far in this company is limitless!" Those lies make the old chestnut "My dog ate it," seem like a Universal truth by way of comparison.

There are some others, but early morning and lack of caffeine have dulled out my thought processes somewhat, but I say all that to say this: Keep your chin up, feldy. It all gets better, bud! Not much more, granted, but it does.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Good luck, feldy. I very recently marked my second year of being single after a "sucker punch" divorce. It sounds trite, but time does heal _most _wounds and as much as being alone hurts, it is far better to be secure in the sense that you are no longer living a lie (and being made a fool of) with someone who is totally incapable of being truthful or faithful.

Take some time to heal and Ms. Right will probably cross your path when you least expect her to! Hang in there...


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

its the money part that has me worried!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

are you positive .....that whats going on is going on? just asking b/c just b/c someone "SAID SO" you know or you have proof ? why worry about the money tell that judge the ex is the one leaving you......your game she isnt .....you might not have a prob unless you get judge judy ...........well i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Grapegrl is single!!!???

Oh, sorry - good luck Mr Jager.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hang in there Feldjager. There are very few (no) people you can trust in the world these days. Just wishing the best for you my friend.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I know how scary the financial part is. I was married right out of high school and had 4 kids when I got divorced after 18 years of hell! But it really does get better with time. Don't listen to what Vlad says...there are people out there you can trust and you'll find one of them. Going through all this crap only helps to make you stronger and helps you decided what type of person you really want to be with. Trust me....love really is better the second time around!!!!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Life is too short to be miserable Feldy.It might take some time to get used to not having to answer to anyone.Take this time to get back in touch with yourself. And If you get to feeling down, don't hesitate to go to the doctor and get some anti-depresants to help get through the first couple of months. Depresion is a sneaky beast and it can really **** you up without you even knowing it.

It gets better, I promise. 

John


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, so I've been burned pretty badly over the past year, but finding friends like Trish and her hubby Ken make it all worthwhile. Finding a forum to be in run by a straight shooter like Zombie is a refreshing change as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Finding a forum to be in run by a straight shooter like Zombie is a refreshing change as well.


So ZF can write is name in the snow?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So ZF can write is name in the snow?
> 
> Jeff


I can do it in any font imaginable too! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I can do it in any font imaginable too! :googly:


What talent!!!

Jeff


----------

